# was gonna PM Anney (K-9 Design) but decided to post



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Gosh Barb, thanks!! 
I have to save my pennies and dimes to do one for Fishie too.
Not sure I want to toe the line too much on advertising here so I'll leave it at, if you're interested in having me design a GRNews ad for you, you can PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

would it be okay for you to just tell us about the resolution required for the photos, so that we can all get started on getting our photos together?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here's a thought guys, it would be kinda cool to do a "GRF" page with a photo of each of our dogs in some field activity, with their name. We could see who is interested, and then divide the cost by the number of people? 
What say you guys? A good way to get some of them in there without having to pay for a whole page ad?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I like it!! Would they need to have titles?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no no, no titles required!! Just liking to do field stuff!



Sunrise said:


> Oh, I like it!! Would they need to have titles?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Count me in!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I might be interested in that! Although am I allowed since I have a dog who greatly prefers bumpers to ducks? :doh: I do have some great pictures of him training though


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

For ad photos you need each image to be 300 dpi and at least 1 mb.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would be interested! Keep me in the loop! (although my pennies and dimes fund is pretty dwindled after doing Mira's MACH ad...)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mia's MACH ad was a piece de resistance, worth every penny to be sure!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Count me in!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Would this work for my pup? And of course..i need one for my Remi girl


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm... how much are the ads?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It will depend on how many people are interested, we'll split the cost evenly!




GoldenSail said:


> Hmmm... how much are the ads?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, it appears the ad will be $335 including the design fee.
If you want to be included, please send me a PM so that I have the list all in one place.
Thanks!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Guys, for the special theme issues like Field issue, Stud Dog/Brood Bitch, etc, each page that fits with that theme is $275 paid to the GRNews (normally they are $325/page). Plus any ad design fee if you go with an outside designer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey I might be able to get a Gabby pic for you! We have SEVERAL hunt tests coming up in Aug. That we hope to be attending. :crossfing Hopefully I can get something from there. 

Anney I did see an ad you designed in the recent magazine, it really was just stunning. 

Jessica, Mira's ad was very nice, and I LOVED the cover shot too. My only complaint was I wish there was a "about the cover" part that listed all the dogs in the picture.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Ann! I think I had 5 ads in the most recent issue. Which one was it? Like to hear feedback.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> My only complaint was I wish there was a "about the cover" part that listed all the dogs in the picture.


Jessica can e-mail you the names of all the dogs, if you want.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, and that outside designer is going to be YOU which is how I arrived at $335!




K9-Design said:


> Guys, for the special theme issues like Field issue, Stud Dog/Brood Bitch, etc, each page that fits with that theme is $275 paid to the GRNews (normally they are $325/page). Plus any ad design fee if you go with an outside designer.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah, gotcha! Me math -- not so goot


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Anney - what are you going to need to work with? Scanned pictures? Will you need photo credits?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do we need to get admin permission to list GRF in our ad (if that is what we are going to do)?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Or maybe the GRF would be interested in contributing... I mean if we use the name it will be promoting the forum after all... Just a thought.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Or maybe the GRF would be interested in contributing... I mean if we use the name it will be promoting the forum after all... Just a thought.


I had this thought as well.

I don't care about photo credits, that's up to the photographer.

As far as image files, they need to be 300 dpi and at least 1 mb in size. Some scanners do a good job, others suck, I will tell you when I see it


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

So, y'all are talking about putting together an Ad to be placed in GR News featuring dogs doing field activities, titled or not, that have owners that subscribe to Golden Retriever Forum.....right? The cost would be split by those who choose to participate then?

Just want to make sure I understand. We are brand new to field training, so no actual field experience or titles....yet.  If you think any of Bella's field training photos would be good for the Ad, I'd do it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> So, y'all are talking about putting together an Ad to be placed in GR News featuring dogs doing field activities, titled or not, that have owners that subscribe to Golden Retriever Forum.....right? The cost would be split by those who choose to participate then?
> 
> Just want to make sure I understand. We are brand new to field training, so no actual field experience or titles....yet.  If you think any of Bella's field training photos would be good for the Ad, I'd do it.


Then...I'm thinking you're in!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Thanks Ann! I think I had 5 ads in the most recent issue. Which one was it? Like to hear feedback.


Oh I didn't catch "all" the "ads by Anney" (I know K9 Design) but this one was very nice, and I did catch your ad by at the bottom. I looked at it closer because I saw it, I just felt it was an appealing ad. Sorry... I don't remember the dog. Could be one that will be breeding to Fisher in the fall?? Maybe?? Sorry. :doh:



> Jessica can e-mail you the names of all the dogs, if you want.


 She did... thanks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"m not ignoring the PMs guys, just been gone the biggest part of the past 2 days.
A few things...
I think people should pay their "share" by the number of pictures, not the number of dogs. So if you have 2 dogs in 1 photo, that's one "share", if you have 2 dogs in 2 photos, that's 2 "shares". Agreed?
Bumpers are fine if you don't have birds! It's still field!

Anyone have any ideas for a "title" for our page?

This should give everyone plenty of time to get a photo that you like


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*GRF Field Forum Friends*!

Share per picture sounds fine by me!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I"m not ignoring the PMs guys, just been gone the biggest part of the past 2 days.
> A few things...
> I think people should pay their "share" by the number of pictures, not the number of dogs. So if you have 2 dogs in 1 photo, that's one "share", if you have 2 dogs in 2 photos, that's 2 "shares". Agreed?
> Bumpers are fine if you don't have birds! It's still field!
> ...


Fine by me 

My First thoughts for the Title = something like

Virtual training group with the Golden Retriever Forum Field 

Training through cyber space with a little help from our friends



etc


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Let's get some title ideas and put a poll up. No hurry, we can start a title thread later. 
So far I believe we have 5 for sure and 5 maybe. If we get 10, that would be great, it would only be $33 each. Less if we can get GRF to sponsor part of it!


----------

